# Anyone been Camping or Rving lately?



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been duck hunting and we have not been able to get out as much. Just got back and going back tomorrow, but I think I am going to work on the RV next week. Got a little time off so I'll check everything to make sure it's all still working and fill the propane tanks and clean the roof. This is a good time of year to do all that. I would like to get out for a trip soon. Making reservations for fishing now for next fall. While I am at it, a friend told me he blew a boost pipe on the cool side of his turbo on his Ford Tow vehicle and he said he is having trouble finding a replacement. He is now going to go to a machine shop to have one made. It's still crazy out there! At least I have Toilet Paper for the RV.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We got in some rock climbing at Enchanted Rock

Different views when you rappel off them

I know these will come out sideways- canâ€™t figure out how to get them to post correctly


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool, even if you are upside down LOL. Hey if you have an I phone when you bring up photo, click on Edit, then click on square at bottom and straighten even if it doesn't need it, then click on square at top, and rotate the photo 360 degrees or how you want it then click on yellow highlighted "Done" at bottom and it will save it right side up so you can post it. I have no idea why photos turn out upside down or sideways if you don't edit them.


----------

